# Dna 250



## Striker (21/1/18)

Hi there, i was wondering if anybody knows where i can get a dna 250 screen locally?


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/1/18)

Striker said:


> Hi there, i was wondering if anybody knows where i can get a dna 250 screen locally?



Try PM @Maxxis from LungCandy.
I know they helped out a mate of mine with a DNA200 screen a year back.


----------



## Striker (21/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Try PM @Maxxis from LungCandy.
> I know they helped out a mate of mine with a DNA200 screen a year back.


Thanks alot I appreciate your help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (25/1/18)

https://www.evolvapor.com/products/dna250

This is the screen you need at $12 excluding shipping to SA. 

I replied to your PM too.


----------



## Maxxis (25/1/18)

In other good news I have a screen from a DNA60 that should fit. If it does you can have it.


----------

